# New Hiking Trail Conditions Web Site



## threecy (Oct 13, 2009)

Since it 'tis the season for snow/ice/etc. in the mountains, I figured folks might be interested in a new trail conditions site:

http://www.NewEnglandTrailConditions.com


----------



## Skier75 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, I like it. We're thinking about doing Lafayette and Lincoln via Greenleaf Trail on Sat.


----------



## threecy (Oct 15, 2009)

Skier75 said:


> Thanks, I like it. We're thinking about doing Lafayette and Lincoln via Greenleaf Trail on Sat.



Cool!  Bring winter gear - all the 4ks I've seen in the past few days from a distance (Whiteface, Passaconaway, Tripyramids, Osceolas, Hancocks, Carrigain, Southern Presis) have been white!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 15, 2009)

Hiked Killington on Sunday. E & F were wet but fun.


----------

